# Top Soil



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Fixing some spots in the front yard. I need roughly 12 bags of top soil. According to the online calculator, that is roughly 1/2 yard (27 bags is a yard).

I typically buy the $1.50 40# bags at Lowes or HD. I guess the question I have is if this soil is good/good enough or should I be looking at the more expensive bags or even a delivery?

On top of that, a secondary question would be if I am not better off ordering a delivery of a yard or 2. The part that sucks here is delivery and hauling. But the thought here is to use what I need now, but then to also have a surplus for when I need more. Essentially I would haul the excess behind the shed and make a pile for when I need it. The obvious negative here is compaction as it is exposed to the elements making for extra work to loosen it up when I do want to use it.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

The $1.50 bags at HD are a mix of sand and soil, good for leveling out major ruts and low spots but not very rich in organic matter. I had an old garden I filled in using these, then a 2-3" topcoat of some other decent quality soil.


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

I agree with Jesse. However, recently in a pinch, I bought five bags of Scott's top soil to level two small spots a bit.

Three bags were horrible, ~50% mulch. Once it settled, I needed to rake the mulch out. It probably equates to maybe 1 bag of decent soil. The other two bags were great and I found several worms in them.

All 5 were from the same pallet. It's just so inconsistent that I can't recommend it. I would buy a yard or two of higher quality and keep extras for future use if needed.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Posting to get more insight rather than provide recommendations, as adding topsoil is something that I've always been on the fence about.
It is something I have not done because
1. I've read of people finding added materials like mulch etc in with the topsoil
2. I've always wondered/worried about introducing weed seeds with the topsoil
3. I've read that non-native topsoil should be avoided because it will make the lawn inconsistent

It would be nice to be able to put these reservations to bed and get on with the business of buying topsoil.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If I need topsoil I generally have it delivered. It's cheaper that way and I can find out what's exactly in it before purchasing. I've always needed more when buying by the bag.

Leftover topsoil is never leftover for long!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> If I need topsoil I generally have it delivered. It's cheaper that way and I can find out what's exactly in it before purchasing. I've always needed more when buying by the bag.
> 
> Leftover topsoil is never leftover for long!


So this brings up another question on buying topsoil in bulk; what do you ask/should you be looking for?


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

I would have it delivered, but I would go look at it first. In my area top soil can be screened red clay to compost. Really frustrating and it's always confusing when purchasing. Usually the people on the phone have no idea. Ideally you would have a soil structure test to compare with theirs... but this isn't an idea world and we are growing grass.

Another option would be to buy bags of sand and compost, mix them and spread them in the low spots.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Double screened and no mulch, peat moss, or sand added. That's what I usually ask.

@jessehurlburt


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Just called a place, 40$ delivery, so rediculous


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Double screened and no mulch, peat moss, or sand added. That's what I usually ask.
> 
> @jessehurlburt


I understand your point here, but the problem with this is you are literally getting what was probably scraped off someones property prior to building (during construction) and full of weed seeds (and has been siting somewhere in a pile collecting more weed seeds). I'm not trying to be argumentative. I realize this is unavoidable and you were answering the question.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@probasestealer

Understood. I didn't seem to have issues with significant weed pressure from the last load a few years back. And it was 26 ton. Plus, I ended up blanket spraying various herbicides as needed.

I spread all 26 ton by hand. That was dumb.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I spread all 26 ton by hand. That was dumb.


I laughed...

For now I will likely end up with 12 bags from the store, need to get seed on the ground ASAP


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I got 12 bags of that cheap stuff from HD a few years ago to do a partial reno. From what I was told, they are distributed from more local places. The reason I know this was from talking to a regional manager about the amount of glass shards and plastic I got in mine! Yeah, not fun picking that stuff out. I should have gone to a local top soil guy we have, but I was in a pinch and he wasnt open. So buyer beware from my experience. Never again would I buy it. And the top soil Scott's sells is also just as described. Lots of mulch that needed raked up after some time. More bark pieces than I certainly would like to see. Try and find some local stuff that you can actually see and dig into before purchasing.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> @probasestealer
> 
> Understood. I didn't seem to have issues with significant weed pressure from the last load a few years back. And it was 26 ton. Plus, I ended up blanket spraying various herbicides as needed.
> 
> I spread all 26 ton by hand. That was dumb.


Nice. I did 24 yards at my old house by hand, hardwork!

Im bitter, last year I got a 8 yards before seeding, thankful for tenacity post-emergence.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Just called a place, 40$ delivery, so rediculous


That's a pretty average price. It's often a flat rate, so for the amount you want it's too much. But if you're leveling your yard or something where you need several yards of soil, it's much cheaper and easier than buying a ton of bags from home depot.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Double screened and no mulch, peat moss, or sand added. That's what I usually ask.
> 
> @jessehurlburt


What's wrong with sand? Most soil has a large percentage of sand in it.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > Just called a place, 40$ delivery, so rediculous
> ...


Yes, for now I am not leveling, just fixing spots. Will use about 15-20 bags. If I had a truck, then it is a no brainier, but untill I am ready for 2+ yards, bags it is.

Even at 1 yard it is about equal.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Double screened and no mulch, peat moss, or sand added. That's what I usually ask.
> ...


Nothing wrong with sand already in soil. I just didn't want sand added to it. Of course, I'm taking folks at their word.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@kolbasz

If you're just fixing spots look at the bags of compost. They are usually pretty cheap and much higher quality. Compost also holds moisture and if your seeding is ideal.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

probasestealer said:


> @kolbasz
> 
> If you're just fixing spots look at the bags of compost. They are usually pretty cheap and much higher quality. Compost also holds moisture and if your seeding is ideal.


Isn't this a bad idea since compost loses volume over time as it decomposes? Unless the goal is just to topdress.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> > @kolbasz
> ...


Yes, if your leveling. He said he wasn't leveling in one the above posts, but just fixing spots.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> > probasestealer said:
> ...


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> > ryeguy said:
> ...


Yes, if your leveling. He said he wasn't leveling in one of the above posts, just repairing spots.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

A lot of cities sell compost from their dump as well.

Ours sells certified/tested compost thats 'cooked' so it kills any weeds/contaminants and i can get it for $14 a yard showing up with our truck. Or like $2.50 a bag(ends up being like twice as expensive as by the yard).


----------

